# Bellator FC 36



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 36
Date: Mar 12, 2011
Location: Shreveport, Louisiana
Venue: Shreveport Municipal Auditorium
Broadcast: MTV2




















> * Patricky Freire vs. Rob McCullough
> * Toby Imada vs. Ferrid Kheder (lightweight tourney quarterfinal)
> * Carey Vanier vs. Lloyd Woodward (lightweight tourney quarterfinal)
> * Mike Chandler vs. Marcin Held (lightweight tourney quarterfinal)


​


> Bellator Fighting Championships' fourth season is underway, and the promotion recently released the pairings for this season's lightweight tournament.
> 
> Bellator's 155-pound bracket will feature Patricky Freire vs. Rob McCullough, Toby Imada vs. Ferrid Kheder, Carey Vanier vs. Lloyd Woodward and Mike Chandler vs. Marcin Held.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/event/794/bellator-36.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder what Imada has in store this time. He never disappoints when he fights. Personally I still think one of the best submissions ever in MMA was his inverted triangle choke.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I hope Imada chokes out Kheder after the shit he tried to pull on Hermes Franca - If anyone in MMA deserves a beating its that cheating prick.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> I hope Imada chokes out Kheder after the shit he tried to pull on Hermes Franca - If anyone in MMA deserves a beating its that cheating prick.


Huge agree. That crap was disgusting. I hope Hermes told that promotion to stick it when they offered a 5 round rematch. I'll be pulling huge for Imada here.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing these fights too, even though I liked it better when they were on Thursday nights. There are some threads in vbookie for the main card fights on this card if anybody wants to bet. I really liked the Pitbull odds and couldn't resist putting some on Imada as you guys were saying...

http://www.mmaforum.com/bellator-fc-vbookie-betting/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I liked it when they were on Thursday nights as well. Now they are having to compete against both the UFC and Strikeforce. Originally they only had to face the UFC on occasions.


----------

